# Billerica, MA - Fisher push plates part # 7169



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Selling a set of push plates,no bolts,no damage. Upgraded to a new truck. willing to trade/cash for the parts. $ 400. or B.R.O.
Im located in Mass. 25 minutes North West of Boston.
I need part# 7192 push plates and soft start relay harness # 76272.
Thank you.
Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

SO what are you selling ... if you "need part# 7192"


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

^^ I'd say he's selling push plates 7169 ?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

NO he Needs part # 7169 for the new truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

theplowmeister said:


> NO he Needs part # 7169 for the new truck.


No, his post says he HAS 7169 that he wants to sell and needs 7192


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> No, his post says he HAS 7169 that he wants to sell and needs 7192


Doesnt seem that hard to comprehend.. but hey maybe were wrong


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion. I'm selling plates #7169. There off of a 2009 gmc 2500. For sale. Make an offer ?

I have the lighting wire harness for.sale. part # 29860 rev.2. Off of the 2009 gm.It was on the truck less than 2.mos.make an offer.

I need part # 7192 push plates for 2019 gmc 2500
I also need wire harness part # 76272 light wire harness for the 2019 gmc 2500.
I was told that using the harness #76272 would allow me to use my existing module. The part numbers listed were found from fisher and see from people on here.
Thank you.
Mike.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The headlight harness is not the same from the 09 to the 19 - you would need a 69818 also. The relay adapter part # you mentioned is correct.



snowymassbowtie said:


> Sorry for the confusion.


I'm not sure why there was any...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

O wow MY BAD.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

do you still have the 7169 mounts?


----------

